# M&P slide wear/peen from barrel hood?



## GR00VY (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello,

I have a couple different M&Ps and haven't seen this. The slide where the front of the barrel hood locks up seems to have been beveled from cycling. The gun shoots fine and the barrel doesn't seem to show and peening or anything. I don't want to contact S&W and send it in if it really is non-issue. Gun has about 800 rounds down it. Anyone seen this before?





Thanks


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Normal wear. If you notice a problem, have a gunsmith look at it, but I think you're ok.


----------



## GR00VY (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok great! thanks for the reply.


----------

